# e-MDs Software review



## joglesbee (Mar 9, 2011)

Our office is looking into EMR/EHR softwares.  We are a small 2 physician family practice clinic.  We just had a conference call with e-MDs and felt like the presentation went well and the software was easy to use.  We were wondering if any of you guys out there had experienced this software and would suggest or reject this software based on what your clinics experience.  

In addition to this are there any softwares that you would suggest if e-MDs is not the one.


----------



## scoley (Mar 15, 2011)

*E-MDs*

We are a group of Vascular Surgeons and E-MDs was implemented in our office for exactly a year.  Our implementation process was a nightmare because they did not consult with us prior to implementation and training.  Our operative reports are still not suited for close scrutiny. Training (what training?....he was arrogant because he lacked the knowledge.  We were trained the wrong way causing an enormous backlog...essentially we had to train ourselves and develop our own work around. Worst of all, their support is essentially lacking. I think the software has great potential.  If you use them please insist on a preconsultation prior to trining and implementation and that your practice needs are met.


----------



## espforu (Apr 28, 2011)

I used e-mds on the billing side and I love it.  I work from home for a billing company out of South Carolina, they work thru tangable.  The EMR part I do access for coding reference or chart review and it seems pretty user friendly but I have only used it for about 6 months and have alot to learn 

I know that it is all with the training and presentation of products which proves sucessful or a disaster.


----------



## cansas (Aug 31, 2011)

*e-MDs for you or not*

Did your practice end up selecting eMDs?  We used emds for about a year and it was not the software for us.  We are a physician group owned by a hospital, therefore our accounting is closely watched.  Not that we are doing anything we shouldn't, but with that being said.  it is extremely important that our numbers from previous months stay static, and this software did not do that for us.  Tehe templating was an issue, but that is also something to consider when selecting your staff's responsibility.  Always make sure a coder is involved with template creation.  


The eMDs staff did try to help us, but we seemed to find an issue (or two) in every module.  I think if it is used for a small 1-5 dr practice, it is probably fine, but at the time (2+ years ago) it was not suited for a large multi specialty physician group.


----------

